# Zeneva - Bad experience? I want to hear about it.



## drmike (Jan 20, 2014)

Looking to hear from folks who have given Zeneva (http://www.zeneva.net/) a try.   

Especially looking to hear from those who have had issues with server delivery, delays, moving of data centers and any other "issues".

You can send me a private message if you would prefer that the information not be public.


----------



## telephone (Jan 20, 2014)

Thread from LET: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/18701/zeneva-llc-the-horror-stories-continue/


----------



## Francisco (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh Zeneva, the stories I heard while in Vegas from multiple sources.

So, the story with Zeneva is that they ran up this really large bandwidth bill to the tune of $10,000+.

Now, They rent dedicated servers with a full 100mbit unmetered port and other things like that, yet don't

keep an eye on usage, or buy enough bandwidth to cover their asses. On top of that, supposedly they owe

quite a bit to the same company that volumedrive is going to court with.

Needless to say, they have multiple good companies tied in this mess as they were going to be

signing up with him, found out about the dispute with SUPERNAP, and now they can't get their equipment out.

One such company has a few thousand dollars of equipment tied up that Switch refuses to release (since they

made need to liquidate it to cover the overdue bills).

There's at least 1 onsite worker that got completely stiffed as well, with either equipment also locked up

and or hours not paid for.

Oh the stories...the stories.

Francisco


----------



## peterw (Jan 20, 2014)

WHT horror thread: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=8965456#post8965456



> a few days later i needed to get my hardware out of his cage in the data center
> but found out i could not because he has been locked out of his cage for
> not paying his bill to the data center.this was in November and he still hasn't paid it yet they are still locked out.


----------



## qps (Jan 20, 2014)

Francisco said:


> One such company has a few thousand dollars of equipment tied up that Switch refuses to release (since they
> 
> 
> made need to liquidate it to cover the overdue bills).


Switch isn't likely to liquidate someone other then Zeneva's equipment if it has been established that it belongs to a third party.  What they can do is make it very difficult for the third party to get their equipment back.


----------



## dano (Jan 20, 2014)

I had all of the above happen with Zeneva/Tim, and the only reason I could get my equipment back, was because I knew the staff at the dc from other data centers in the Vegas area(small world, don't burn all your bridges).

My story: Zeneva had an offer on WebHostingTalk at the start of 2013 that was for $200/month for a 1/4 cabinet at Cobalt Data Center in Las Vegas. I made contact with Tim, and he seemed like a "cool" guy, but was kinda scaring me with his terms for some stuff(pretty sure he said "Jupiter router" a few times, later said Juniper), and gave me a test IP to try out. The routing to this IP address was pretty good, as it took better paths to Vegas from my location and a few others I tested. At this point, I am thinking, "I either found the right person to work with early in my venture, or I am about to get scammed out of all my money/equipment and ruin my biz plan"...I wanted to give him a chance, as he does seem like an honest guy, and has that cool thing going on that I mentioned earlier. I get coordinated and travel out to Vegas to install my equipment, but decided to just take a few items, cause my intuition was telling me that I need to make sure this person is "real". The DC staff was very reluctant to let me in to get installed - by now, I am happy I didn't bring more equipment. I was patched into the "Zeneva" switch for connectivity, but the IP range I was assigned didn't work as it wasn't assigned to him..so Zeneva gives me another IP range to use to make sure it works and starts my "billing day or move-in start" date. This process took the entire weekend, as I was waiting to get IP's, but the data center wasn't open for regular business on the weekend and I wasn't a "customer", Zeneva or Tim is, and I need permission to get in...annoying.

Now that the minimal equipment I have is connected with a single IP and not the /27 I was suppose to be given, I am almost thinking things maybe starting to work out..growing pains maybe? Zeneva/Tim told me we were going to be on multi-homed network though, but we were still on Time Warner, but he kept saying how Zayo/Above would be connected soon. I could live with a single connection for awhile, and was going to give it a quarter, and if I saw no changes, I would pull out. Next week after this, I try and ssh to my systems with Zeneva, and got no reply/connections from my assigned IP. I contact Zeneva/Tim, and asked -- he said that my network was "causing problems with their network and I was disconnected" - I have one switch, one machine, and nothing but idle/default installs with absolutely no traffic destined to these interfaces. I let him know that it would be nice if I could be on a vlan on their switch also, as I was seeing lots of broadcast traffic. He said he will contact his network person to find out and get me connected -- I asked for proof of what was happening, but was never given a real reason to just disconnect me. I am reconnected a few hours later and start wondering if I can stay with Zeneva...being disconnected without warning or contact felt very unprofessional.

About a week or two later, I am disconnected again -- contact Zeneva and he tells me that there are issues with the data center and is working on getting his upstream lines switched to ViaWest's new data center in Vegas, and talked up the facility. He tells me I should go down there and see if I can get my equipment out to move it to the ViaWest dc, as he is not on good terms at the data center and isn't sure he can get it, but will try to. This is where I went ahead and dropped off the Zeneva wagon and pulled my equipment out of Cobalt Data Center, and decided to let Tim know that I am not going forward with this venture, as ViaWest is not going to just let me "get my servers, if Tim or Zeneva stop paying their bills", and that fact was made evident with Cobalt, who allowed me to get my equipment, when they really didn't have to. Somewhere in here, he tells me to work with his "partners" company, as they have a presence in side Cobalt also - partner = network admin I am thinking.

Now that I had my equipment back, I decided to let Tim know that I am not going forward with this deal, as I signed up for multi-homed providers and only have a single upstream, wasn't given my proper IP block, only given one, and was not happy about being disconnected without contact. He addressed the upstream and said that Zayo/above was about to be plugged in, and then gave me a /26 IP block to use. I again let Tim know that I do not want to keep going, as I am not sure that I would be able to get my equipment back from Viawest, in the case that something happens, and would rather deal with a provider directly from now on, and will not be going forward with Zeneva for colocation. I let him know that with the pro-rated cost of $250, and only have 2-3 weeks of service, I should be entitled to some refund? He again asks me to call him, which I don't bother with, as he is just trying to rope me back in, and I just want out at this point.

I consider my loss minimal, but I am not happy I paid for a month and a week of colo service and only received 2-3 weeks of service that was nothing as advertised. Zeneva or Tim is a classic bait-n-switch operation, but I am happy I saw through the smoke and mirrors. I gave this provider 2 months to get me squared up, and was never provided with what they advertised -- I was pretty shocked when Tim asked me to pay my next bill...after I removed my servers and was not planning to move to Viawest(before they had to move to Switch Supernap). I let him know that I never even got my $250 of colo service from him and was owed about 15 days of service. There was never a response to my refund request.

Plain and simple: Stay away from this dishonest provider


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 20, 2014)

This is why Zeneva should have jumped on the ColoCrossing wagon a long time ago. Even we wouldn't want him.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 20, 2014)

Never heard of them until now. <shrugs>


----------



## blergh (Jan 20, 2014)

"100 *Mpbs *Port Switch" tells me enough already.


----------



## ndelaespada (Jan 20, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Never heard of them until now. <shrugs>


Really? not even the bad things? many of those bad reviews have popped up in the last few weeks..


----------



## ndelaespada (Jan 20, 2014)

blergh said:


> "100 *Mpbs *Port Switch" tells me enough already.


yeah while the port speed was really gigabit, they didn't measure bw and didn't limit it to 100mbit.. not sure how that business was going to work out with those prices


----------



## drmike (Jan 20, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> This is why Zeneva should have jumped on the ColoCrossing wagon a long time ago. Even we wouldn't want him.


We?  Who is we?  I though GVH was just a customer of CC?


----------



## MannDude (Jan 20, 2014)

drmike said:


> We?  Who is we?  I though GVH was just a customer of CC HVH, who is a customer of CC?


Fixed for ya'.


----------



## drmike (Jan 20, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Fixed for ya'.


Re-do 

*We?  Who is we?  I thought GVH was just a customer of CC via HVH?*

I mean CC doesn't seem to care about providing services to spam cartels, organized criminal gangs and those on the NO TRADING WITH ENEMY embargo list.   What is selling to a "provider" who appears to sell imaginary resources (unlimited/unmetered servers) in comparison.... Oh wait, don't answer that,  you fancy yourself on the same massive oversell.

Note to GVH, look at Zeneva's financial "issues" due to low prices and massive BW allocations which incur massive bills collectively.


----------



## javaj (Jan 20, 2014)

My experience is nothing like dano's but I did sign up for there $49 L5520 24gb when they were listed on LEB. His 2 to 3 business day setup turned into about a month, I asked for a refund twice, was told they don't refund once they receive payment so instead of arguing again I just waited.

When I did receive it everything seemed good and I chalked up the experience to just things happens, maybe a lot of orders etc., and I was willing to forgive it. So after being there a few weeks I saw they had a L5520 or L5639 (can't remember which) with 72gb ram for $89 bucks, so I contacted Tim asking how long it would take to set one of those up, he said a few days which I thought was acceptable and then not 5 minutes later, when I go to place my order the server is now $149 bucks. Leaving me a bit pissed off and thinking that was pretty shady I just cancelled on the spot, thought screw this I'm just outta here.

Anyway glad dano was able to get his equipment back, and in hindsight I'm now glad he raised the price at the last minute. And from the sounds of it now I'm really glad I got out when I did...


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 20, 2014)

drmike said:


> Re-do
> 
> *We? Who is we? I thought GVH was just a customer of CC via HVH?*
> 
> ...


A lot of CC based providers go thru either us or HVH and thus we together have a large chunk of the wagon so to speak. I wouldn't accept him as a client and I very much doubt that HVH would either.

And also, if you make it obvious to CC thag you're doing something illegal they'll hammer down on you hard, legit. We peaked in abuse complaints for a week and CC made us do lengthy investigations of tracking down the abusers and made us provide them with evidence that we did it


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 20, 2014)

> I wouldn't accept him as a client and I very much doubt that HVH would either.


HVH accepts some of the worst spammers around .  When my servers get hit with shit from a CC range (both spam and botnet attackers) more times than not lately it's come from an IP assigned to Ernie the Landscaper's HVH.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 20, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> A lot of CC based providers go thru either us or HVH and thus we together have a large chunk of the wagon so to speak. I wouldn't accept him as a client and I very much doubt that HVH would either.
> 
> 
> And also, if you make it obvious to CC thag you're doing something illegal they'll hammer down on you hard, legit. We peaked in abuse complaints for a week and CC made us do lengthy investigations of tracking down the abusers and made us provide them with evidence that we did it


@GVH-Jon I find hard to believe that being one of the two that bring the sales into CC, they don't own part of your company or somehow give you some help with the bills. I'm pretty sure that receiving special pricing and care somehow is the same as if they were financing you. Therefor they somehow own part of your company.

Now, I'm not saying that this is something bad. I have a lot of respect for you because I think that standing decently and replying with respect to people that want to bring down your business (some of them scrubs) , is not something easy. Therefor you have my respects. As for the ColoCrossing stuff, well If I were you and if they somehow own part of the company, I would openly accept it with all the glory, after all the only thing that matters is that your service maintain the same good quality.  Nobody cares about your investor or partners, who the fuck cares?

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 20, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> A lot of CC based providers go thru either us or HVH and thus we together have a large chunk of the wagon so to speak. I wouldn't accept him as a client and I very much doubt that HVH would either.
> 
> And also, if you make it obvious to CC thag you're doing something illegal they'll hammer down on you hard, legit. We peaked in abuse complaints for a week and CC made us do lengthy investigations of tracking down the abusers and made us provide them with evidence that we did it


"I need a /18 for 100% legit reasons and I need it all attached to 3 E3's. It's for VPS servers man, I promise.".

CC is OK with spam because it lets them populate their RDNS tables with domains, or rather, someone else went to the trouble of doing it. A scan of their ranges shows that the RDNS entries still exist.

At one point CC had 40k or so IP's listed for spam and they get new listings *all* the time. In fact, spamhaus now refers to them as "Colocrossing spam netblock" in listings.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jan 20, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> HVH accepts some of the worst spammers around .  When my servers get hit with shit from a CC range (both spam and botnet attackers) more times than not lately it's come from an IP assigned to Ernie the Landscaper's HVH.


Ernie is a paramedic at last check.


----------



## Wintereise (Jan 20, 2014)

Do you people really need to bring the CC/HVH/GVH debacle into every single fucking thread?

This is getting annoying.


----------



## drmike (Jan 21, 2014)

Wintereise said:


> Do you people really need to bring the CC/HVH/GVH debacle into every single fucking thread?
> 
> This is getting annoying.


Haha.  True.  Everyone needs a red headed step child example...

Now back on topic troopers.


----------



## drmike (Jan 21, 2014)

So do we have folks here with dedicated server rentals from Zeneva in Las Vegas?

If you do, PM me.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 21, 2014)

drmike said:


> So do we have folks here with dedicated server rentals from Zeneva in Las Vegas?
> 
> If you do, PM me.


For what it's worth, if you still want Vegas I can get you in contact with Rob at Fiberhub and he'll do his best to give you a bitchin' deal.

I've already put a good handful of people in contact with him and hope to continue doing so.

Has anyone been in contact with Switch or anyone with gear on site? I'm curious if he's made some positive

progress.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jan 21, 2014)

Umm well, someone mentioned speaking to SWITCH with me earlier.

SWITCH wants to help/keep end customers online.   But I suspect there is a plug pull about to happen for Zeneva.  Actually overdue.

My understanding is Zeneva is VolumeDrive style behind in payments (surprised if I told you they use the same leasing company as VD and owe them too? Ho hum...).

Anyways, if you are living on one of the Zeneva dedicated servers / have a business running from such, time to migrate or get ready to pay SWITCH's rates, which are going to be massive sticker shock.


----------



## peterw (Jan 21, 2014)

I am lucky that they replied to my sales ticket too late. What a mess.


----------



## dano (Jan 21, 2014)

Part of Switch SuperNAP is a SuperPrice tag

I contacted them for a small project, just needed a cabinet for a customer, and they quoted me 4k one time sign up(deposit etc) and 1500/month - this was for one thermal cab as they call it, and up to 100Mbps connection on their blend, with 15 amps AC in 2010. I have no idea what Switch charges these days though, but I would imagine it's in the above ball park. Math isn't one of my strong suits, but I would assume it's tough to make a low end biz profitable, even with bulk buys of cabs/bandwidth, in this particular data center.  

As Dr Mike said, I am sure Switch is interested in keeping Zeneva's customers online in their building, just like Cobalt offered, but not as direct customers. When I tried(they didn't care if I stayed) to work out a deal with Cobalt to keep my stuff there, they referred me to two folks who had equipment in their DC who would resell me space they had. One was actually a friend or biz partner of Zeneva that Tim had referred me to already, so I scratched that one off my list and decided to keep to my plan of dealing directly with the provider for my project(s).

Zeneva is one of those "sounds too good to be true" deals, and we should know what happens to those(dead pool, pump-n-dumps, disappearing acts, etc).


----------



## Francisco (Jan 21, 2014)

From what I was being told by one of Zeneva's customers, they were under cutting Switch by *50%* in their own facility.

Francisco


----------



## Zeneva (Jan 21, 2014)

First of all, let me step in here and clear some things up. 

Zeneva is definitely not going out of business and nor are we holding equipment hostage. Any equipment that is owned by our customers has been given to them with no problems. Francisco, the customer in question has been provided with access to there equipment and have scheduled a time to pick the equipment up. 

We do monitor all of our bandwidth usage and currently have over 20 Gbps of capacity with our carriers. We do not owe any money to the leasing company that VolumeDrive does business with. We have had our fair share of growing pains and are working on them.

None of our staff have been stiffed either. We're working through any growing pains that we have.

Thanks


----------



## Francisco (Jan 21, 2014)

Good.

Having $5,000+ in equipment tied up is complete BS.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jan 21, 2014)

All I can say is I've seen companies dig mighty big holes, switch DCs, run from bills, etc. and do it for years on end.  Doesn't mean nothing is going on and things are "fine".  Means the slow wheels of justice and those financing things have been too patient.  VD comes to mind on that one...

Not saying Zeneva owes other Vegas DCs (I just lack confirmation from them), but seems to be a good bit of moving from one to other to next in a short time.

If Zeneva doesn't owe SWITCH a bundle I advise Mr. Tim gets his legal eagles on the case.   I'll be at the grocery for a bit here, buying all the popcorn they have.  opcorn:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 21, 2014)

drmike said:


> All I can say is I've seen companies dig mighty big holes, switch DCs, run from bills, etc. and do it for years on end.


Heh, man, we had one like that with us for ages.  Hosted most of the guy's company for quite awhile at no cost to him because he was friends with the boss and tugged Fran's heartstrings with "I can barely afford food for my kid", etc.

Then I find out the guy buys himself a brand new gaming system (after pleading with me in ticket that he couldn't afford to pay rent with us), and that little arrangement went up in flames quick.


----------



## drmike (Jan 21, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Then I find out the guy buys himself a brand new gaming system (after pleading with me in ticket that he couldn't afford to pay rent with us), and that little arrangement went up in flames quick.


We all know folks like this Ald.  Kind of funny that fellow you knew ran to same company harboring another asshat who couldn't pay child support for his multiple children but was again, buying game systems, womanizing, living the life, etc.  

I confirmed some other details.   Leasing company is owed for gear.  Ho hum, VD incident, spot on.  Think someone may have prevented a runner to another DC.

Of course people will only confirm facts, not handing documents over and such.   Let my track record speak volumes as to being mostly above the target, before I drop the bombs.

Yeah I know biz can be harsh and hard to balance life + growing a business.  These incidents go above that into the fraud and deception section.  Sadly biz world and legal moves too damn slow.   We ought to go back to showing up with bats and wrenches to collect stuff at 3AM, while you are sleeping. 

 As long as I am around, not letting folks throw good money at holes in the ground and firepits, not on vpsBoard.   Dupes over on that OTHER site --- heck, even over there someone brought the Zeneva choked on it pain.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 22, 2014)

drmike said:


> As long as I am around, not letting folks throw good money at holes in the ground and firepits, not on vpsBoard.


I'll go with you all the way drmike.


----------



## ndelaespada (Feb 5, 2014)

Got this today:



> Dear Valued Customers,
> 
> Over the past several months, Zeneva LLC has experienced tremendous growth and has had great success in expanding our business.  However, we have unfortunately run into some unexpected issues with our current colocation provider which has had a negative impact on our ability to continue on our path.  Despite our best efforts, we have come to the conclusion that this situation is irreconcilable, and as such we have determined that it is the best interest of our customers to allow our friends at Versaweb, another hosting provider based in Las Vegas, to acquire our hosting assets and customer base.
> 
> ...



I don't have any services with them anymore, jumped off that boat.


----------



## drmike (Feb 5, 2014)

ndelaespada said:


> * we have unfortunately run into some unexpected issues with our current colocation provider which has had a negative impact on our ability to continue on our path. Despite our best efforts, we have come to the conclusion that this situation is irreconcilable*


It's a cute, and endearing release.  Doing so well, but yet dumping customers.. Ho hum.   What did I say was going to happen?  That took an extra week or two.

So, Versaweb almost clearly did deal with Datasales to pay off the lease note on the equipment that was being colocated by Zeneva.

Kudos to SWITCH for not putting end customers out in the cold and kudos to Versaweb for taking a financial risk here.

Next up:   VolumeDrive.   When's the drop dead date for that mess and who is buying the leased gear... ?


----------



## dano (Feb 5, 2014)

Not surprised, and actually glad to see that no other people would have to go through what I and others had to go through with this provider.


----------



## Zeneva (Feb 5, 2014)

Zeneva has no relations with DataSales nor are they a company that we work with.

Versaweb will be taking over all clients with the exception of our colocation customers as outlined in the e-mail.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey guise,

Lets do a brief comparison between these two posts:



Zeneva said:


> First of all, let me step in here and clear some things up.
> 
> Zeneva is definitely not going out of business and nor are we holding equipment hostage. Any equipment that is owned by our customers has been given to them with no problems. Francisco, the customer in question has been provided with access to there equipment and have scheduled a time to pick the equipment up.
> 
> ...





Zeneva said:


> Zeneva has no relations with DataSales nor are they a company that we work with.
> 
> Versaweb will be taking over all clients with the exception of our colocation customers as outlined in the e-mail.


Do you guys see the difference? 12 days made such a huge difference.


----------



## drmike (Feb 6, 2014)

Hopefully Zeneva isn't going to go into the bandwidth business --- CoreXLayer....

Word is that venture already was selling 10gig ports across the country and there were ahhh issues.  Be forewarned.


----------



## Nick_A (Feb 15, 2014)

Let me first explain why I am making a post like this. I'm not here to bash. I am here to simply state the truth. I am going to stay as matter of fact as possible so that no one has any grounds to accuse me of libel or embellishing.

As many of you know, we recently added NTT to our Seattle bandwidth blend. We now have a direct account with NTT, but it started off through a reseller - *Timothy Lee from Zeneva*. Tim also appears to operate brands known as *Bandwidth LLC* and *CoreXLayer*. Our contract was specifically with Bandwidth LLC.

I got a great deal on the port from Tim. NTT does not allow resellers, but Tim assured me they would allow it this one time. I was later told by multiple NTT sources that reselling is strictly prohibited (no exceptions). They apparently thought RamNode was part of Zeneva, which caused delays in getting my own port after my contract with Tim was terminated.

For a while, though, the port was running very well. Tim was constantly asking me how the port was working for me. I had no reason to suspect that things were not right behind the scenes. Then, at 11:13 AM EST on January 21, 2014, my NTT line went down. Checking my router, it became clear the issue was on their end. I contacted Tim to see what was going on.

The following are the chat logs between me and him regarding the downed line. Notice the time stamps and dates. I am inserting [...] where extended time passed or where an irrelevant comment was made. I removed unrelated parts from some of this (for instance, where he tells me about how he has to sell his dedicated server business). I have screenshots of all of this for further proof. You may want to read the chat again after reading the rest of this post. There is a lot of irony to be seen in hindsight.
 



> *Jan. 21*
> [1/21/2014 6:24:00 PM] RamNode: hey
> [1/21/2014 6:24:08 PM] RamNode: NTT is off...
> [1/21/2014 6:24:08 PM] Zeneva Sales: Hey what's going on
> ...


At this point, there was no other conclusion to make: Tim had to be lying. I was trying to give him the benefit of the doubt, but it just didn't add up. NTT is the #2 ranked carrier in the world. There was no way it would have taken them over 48 hours to fix my port. The line card was supposed to be there earlier that morning according to Tim, but there we were at midnight still scratching our heads. All the while, I'm feeding my clients misinformation on Twitter, telling them there's a hardware issue and that things will be up shortly.

So, I decided it was time to investigate beyond this line of communication. You would think if NTT were having 48 hour outages in Seattle, they would be willing to respond to a general inquiry about it, right?

Also, I should note that the bad reviews of Zeneva and Timothy Lee started popping up right around the time I signed the contract for NTT through him. I didn't see them until the deal was done. I had been willing to give him the benefit of the doubt up until this point.

My email conversation with [email protected] (my text is italic, comments with ########):



> _Hello,
> 
> Can you tell me if you are experiencing any hardware problems in your Seattle POP at The Westin?
> 
> ...


According to https://connect.data.com/directory/company/list/k5j1vrT1H-pvqfh1YQFG4g/ntt-america?page=3, Crystal Toland is the Credit and Collections Analyst at NTT. 

So, judging by the NTT emails, there was never a line card failure or any hardware issue in the Seattle POP. My line was down for apparently significant billing reasons. But I had paid Tim on time. Logical conclusion: Tim lied, and expansively at that. How many times did he say there was an engineer on the case? Someone onsite? Hardware being overnighted? etc, etc. You can see it all for yourselves above and judge accordingly.

Anyway, I had had enough. Time to deal with Tim directly now that his lies were exposed:



> Timothy Lee,
> 
> The NTT IP Transit Service rendered to RamNode LLC by Bandwidth LLC at 2001 6th Avenue, Seattle, WA, 98121 has been down since 11:13 AM EST on January 21, 2014. I notified you of the service failure at 6:24 PM EST on January 21, 2014. I request that the contract governing this service be terminated without further obligation from RamNode LLC if the service is not restored by 5:00 PM EST on January 24, 2014.
> 
> ...


(It was of course not restored by that deadline...)



> Mr Adams,
> Bandwidth LLC is currently working with NTT Communications, Inc on getting this circuit resolved as quickly as possible and resolved.
> 
> We're communicating with them on the phone and are doing everything we can to get this circuit up. I will get back with you and let you know and forward any communication we have with NTT. Bandwidth LLC does require a 30-day notice for termination as outlined in the contract.
> ...


(I never received those promised communications from NTT through Tim. Clearly he wasn't talking to them about a line card failure, though...)



> Since the NTT IP Transit Service rendered to RamNode LLC by Bandwidth LLC at 2001 6th Avenue, Seattle, WA, 98121 mentioned in my previous email has not been restored by 5:00 PM EST on January 24, 2014 after being unavailable since 11:13 AM EST on January 21, 2014, I am disconnecting the circuit and referring the matter to my attorney.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


I think around now he realizes I know more than he has told me:



> Nick,
> We have no need for attorneys. I'm a nice guy and don't want ruin a business relationship over a mis-sight on this part.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Not sure what a "mis-sight" is, but it sounds like a partial admission to wrongdoing.

Anyway, at this point I forwarded the matter to my lawyer. Tim tried to tell us that he did indeed pay NTT on time, but you can see NTT's side of the story above. Whether he paid them for something or not, my port was down due to billing issues on his end, and there was clearly no hardware issue causing days of downtime. A mutual termination of contract was recognized between RamNode and "Bandwidth LLC" after some back and forth. As I said above, I now have a direct account with NTT and the Seattle port is up and running. (We're also adding them to Atlanta shortly but that's unrelated  ).

Again, my point here is to simply state the truth about what happened to our NTT port and about the conduct of Timothy Lee (Zeneva LLC, Bandwidth LLC, CoreXLayer). Make of it what you will.


----------



## kaniini (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow, that is pretty fucked up.


----------



## trewq (Feb 15, 2014)

I am so glad I didn't take colocation deal he offered me.


Very well formatted post @Nick_A. It's a shame you had to go though that.


----------



## AuroraZero (Feb 15, 2014)

Nick_A said:


> Let me first explain why I am making a post like this. I'm not here to bash. I am here to simply state the truth. I am going to stay as matter of fact as possible so that no one has any grounds to accuse me of libel or embellishing.
> 
> 
> As many of you know, we recently added NTT to our Seattle bandwidth blend. We now have a direct account with NTT, but it started off through a reseller - *Timothy Lee from Zeneva*. Tim also appears to operate brands known as *Bandwidth LLC* and *CoreXLayer*. Our contract was specifically with Bandwidth LLC.
> ...


That is how things should be done. I am truly sorry things went this way for you Nick but you handled this in a professional way.


----------



## drmike (Feb 15, 2014)

WOW.

RamNode spoke, people listened.  

Kudos to Nick_A for bringing it and being clear and non-emotional.

How much money is RamNode due by Zeneva/Timothy Lee?


----------



## serverian (Feb 16, 2014)

He approached to me as well for colocation in SuperNAP in April 2013. I sensed that something was not right with him and dropped contact. I was right!


----------



## concerto49 (Feb 16, 2014)

This is why it's best never to buy transit from a reseller except a reputable one. The savings just aren't worth it. You never know what will happen. Direct might be more expensive, but at least it's direct.


----------



## Francisco (Feb 16, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> This is why it's best never to buy transit from a reseller except a reputable one. The savings just aren't worth it. You never know what will happen. Direct might be more expensive, but at least it's direct.


Same goes with datacenters.

"Yeah man we got generators on site, no sweat."

*City goes completely dark one day*

"Well, the building has them but we don't actually pay to be backed by them...."

FFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

Francisco


----------



## Nick_A (Feb 16, 2014)

dano said:


> Thanks for clearing that up @Nick_A. To be honest, I once checked a trace to your network, and was quite concerned that I saw "corexlayer" hops in the mix for Ramnode, because of my previous experience with Zeneva. Also when I looked at the whois of the IP ranges, I was wondering how related you guys could be, as I noticed both companies had 407 area code numbers listed for abuse contact phone numbers. Anyways, it all makes sense now, thanks for explaining.


Yeah I'm from Orlando, thus the 407 number. Never met Tim in my life, nor is my business in any way, shape, or form related to his.


----------



## k0nsl (Feb 16, 2014)

Very informative post, @Nick_A. Thank you.


----------



## dano (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for clearing that up @Nick_A. To be honest, I once checked a trace to your network, and was quite concerned that I saw "corexlayer" hops in the mix for Ramnode, because of my previous experience with Zeneva. Also when I looked at the whois of the IP ranges, I was wondering how related you guys could be, as I noticed both companies had 407 area code numbers listed for abuse contact phone numbers. Anyways, it all makes sense now, thanks for explaining.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 17, 2014)

I posted this on WHT so I thought I'd cross post it here because I know google loves duplicate content 

---------begin duplicate content----

There is a Bandwidth LLC registered in Florida (and 3 other states show registrations for companies with the same name) but there is no mention of a "Tim" on the Florida incorporated Bandwidth's corporate records or web site http://www.bandwidthllc.net/about-us/consultants/

When Zeneva posted their first offer on LowEndBox the offer stated that Zeneva LLC was registered in Florida...a corporate search on the FL SOS site doesn't confirm that claim. The only "Zeneva" I could find in the US was "The Zeneva Company LLC" which was registered in Wyoming and involuntarity dissolved in 2012.

------end duplicate content-----


----------



## Nick_A (Feb 17, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I posted this on WHT so I thought I'd cross post it here because I know google loves duplicate content
> 
> ---------begin duplicate content----
> 
> ...


I will post my response from there here as well 

I was also concerned about being unable to pinpoint his brands online. Everything seemed to revolve around a central Florida address, but the two brands I dealt with were not registered there:



> [12/17/2013 4:09:23 PM] RamNode: Are Zeneva and Bandwidth LLC registered in Florida?
> 
> 
> [12/17/2013 4:09:35 PM] Zeneva Sales: Zeneva is registered in Delaware.
> ...


The Tax ID image he sent me had the actual EIN, but I removed it just in case that violates any privacy issues: http://gyazo.com/ee98f460c6564370d7ea97c4fedeff18


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 17, 2014)

> [12/17/2013 4:12:36 PM] Zeneva Sales: The contracts go under Zeneva LLC cause we have established credit.


Usually when a company has established credit they'll show up on a D&B search.  The only thing D&B has for Zeneva is this:

Company Name

Address

City

State

 

 

WEST 8TH ST CORP
Also Traded as ZENEVA

20 W 8TH ST

NEW YORK

No DUNS number for Zeneva either.


----------



## drmike (Feb 22, 2014)

Just in case you needed more Zeneva funnies...

Nick_A (RamNode) ran his situation with NTT over on WHT.

What ensued is classic gold.   A reunion of folks rubbed wrong by Tim.   One who said Tim was a PITA on WHT 12 years ago and banned.

And alas,   the WHT ban hammer was raised and crushed Zeneva's account.

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?s=c8d3b842f16a37cd3004982821923f13&t=1350053&highlight=zeneva&page=1


----------



## Nick_A (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for posting that. I should have followed up and mentioned it here.

That's definitely the same Tim. They were saying he was 16-17 back then, and he recently told me he was 27 now. Sad.


----------

